

14 days of JQuery 1.4  - seasoup
http://jquery14.com

======
mbrubeck
No, it's not released. The 14 days of "release events" don't event begin until
January 14:

[http://blog.jquery.com/2010/01/08/14-days-of-jquery-and-
the-...](http://blog.jquery.com/2010/01/08/14-days-of-jquery-and-the-new-api-
browser/)

Also, why was this duplicate not detected? Was there a trailing slash or
something, that was missing and then inserted somewhere else?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1039716>

~~~
seasoup
yeah ok, changing title. I have no idea why the duplicate was not detected. I
hadn't seen the other article before posting.

